# Dog Warden



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2008)

Needed a rant about this:

Situation has developed with a stray dog hanging around where I live. He has been hanging around over 6 weeks or so, has collar, initially people thought he was just someones dog, but has been getting more and more bedraggled and matted up looking. Been sleeping on peoples doorsteps, has become obvious he is not belonging to anyone.

Some people fed him out of sympathy. 
Number of neighbours discussed it, agreed to phone DSPCA for advice.
They advised gaining his trust by feeding enough to capture him. 

Tried this. Has become apparent that he is partially feral at this stage, will not allow himself to be touched, becomes very scared/aggressive if cornered but for the most part is too fast to catch anyway.

So, situation came to a head this week, he began going for people walking through carpark. Rang DSPCA, they didnt want to know - we dont catch strays, thats for the dog warden.

Rang the dog warden, he phoned back said he would be along that morning. Never showed. Rang back, had to go through same spiel again with office, he phoned back, said he would be along in the afternoon, never showed.

Next day rang dog warden again, said he would be along that morning, never showed. Numerous calls to dog warden, his office tells lies - 'oh he is there now trying to catch dog' - eh Im looking out window at dog, no dog warden, 'oh he already tried and couldnt catch dog' , Im still looking out window and after 1.5 days of calls to dog warden he hasnt showed so office is clearly telling lies!!!

Ring Dogs Trust, they wont take strays, suggest we ring DSPCA and tell lies!!! Say he is injured. Ring DSPCA, response 'if that dog is not injured we wont take it, we wont come for a limp, what - he went for people? Call dog warden'. We explain we have now been 2 days trying to get dog warden out and no joy, DSPCA calls dog warden number of choice names and tells us they cant help unless animal is sick or injured and a limp, a matted coat and fleas doesnt count as injured.

Ring Guards, explain situation to them, they say: 'we will ring dog warden'. Still no dog warden. Ring dog warden again - each time having to go through same spiel and getting told various lies from his office - know its lies cos sitting looking out window at dog sunning himself.

Finally, ring local politician. 20 minutes later dog warden is standing in car park, annoyed at being forced out at 4pm, with empty van cos he had dropped off dogs and was on way home!!! Typically dog is now not making appearance.
Being honest - pretty useless individual. Get long detailed story off him about how he cant be chasing dogs, the DSPCA are a shower of whatevers, he only gets dogs people have contained in back gardens, its all our fault for following instruction from DSPCA and feeding dog, chase him, run him off - these are really his solutions. Point out to him chasing dog off is not a solution, shrugs and looks bored.
Goes on about how people think he has some kind of magical device to catch dogs and he doesnt etc...etc...

Dog Warden leaves, dog arrives back and immediately goes for neighbour walking to car.

All neighbours now at a loss what to do, despite repeated calls it seems the only way to get dog warden out is to resort to local politicans, dog is still at large, very obvious that dog warden will not chase dog anyway!!!

So what do we do - we want to be responsible, get dog off streets.


----------



## Jock04 (25 Sep 2008)

Have had similar experience to yours, and yes, everyone you call thinks it's someone else's problem or finds an excuse to do nothing.

"trapping" the dog in someone's back garden or throwing an old fishing net or something over it (having got your useless dog warden on standby) are 2 thoughts that spring to mind?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2008)

Thanks Jock,
Have already tried the back garden trap - he will absolutely not go into a back garden or anywhere he thinks he might be trapped.

We did manage to get him into a bin shed but he wriggled out through the bars and wouldnt go back in no matter what - dont blame him!!

We also tried makeshift catchpole - wont go near it.

We tried blanket over him, wouldnt let us near enough and got aggressive when cornered.

The main concern is he will go for a child, as he has already gone for unsuspecting walkers.

We are not professional dog catchers - presumed dog warden would use sedative or trap of some kind - but no, apparently he does very little except scratch himself while explaining that he cant chase dogs to catch them.


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Sep 2008)

Seeing as your local politician got the warden out so quick, I'd give him/her another shout saying thanks for his/her prompt action, and explaining what the warden said to you.  (I'd be writing about him to the local authority as well, he's a disgrace.)

There's some information about the Control of Dogs Act on this [broken link removed]
here's a section of which may be of interest to you:

*"Section  11* enables dog  wardens and the Gardai to seize stray dogs, including dogs not under proper  control. Such dogs, if not claimed by their owners within 5 days, may be  destroyed or disposed of. A person reclaiming a dog must produce a current  licence in respect of that dog.
*Section  12* enables  local authorities to accept unwanted dogs and if not rehomed, to arrange for  their disposal in a humane manner.
*Section  13* requires a  person who finds and takes possession of a stray dog to return it to its owner  or to deliver it to a dog warden or to notify a dog warden or the nearest Garda  Station that he/she has the dog. Where the finder of a dog notifies a dog warden  or Garda Station and the dog is not claimed by its owner within one year, the  finder becomes the owner of the dog."


----------



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2008)

Thanks TreeTiger,
We have already done the bit about thanking the politician and asking him to follow up which he has said he would do and we told him about dog warden being not too interested (and annoyed about being forced out).

The real issue is not about who is supposed to be doing something, its getting them to do it.
The dog warden is claiming he cant catch dogs. The politicians are saying its his job to do so. But nothing practical is happening.

How is it possible to catch a dog who doesnt want to be caught?


----------



## Caveat (25 Sep 2008)

You should post your experience up on the customer service resarch thread as well truthseeker.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2008)

Will do Caveat, but will wait a while first as situation is still wide open right now!!

Jock04, how did you get resolve to your situation?


----------



## Ciaraella (25 Sep 2008)

This may sound a bit dramatic but maybe ring the local newspaper (such as the echo) depending on where you live? they might send out a photographer and do a story, it may embarrass the local government/dog warden enough to do something?


----------



## Jock04 (25 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Jock04, how did you get resolve to your situation?


 
Let's just say that, in a slightly different situation but with the same public bodies, I eventually had to sort it out myself.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2008)

Ciaraella - that is a good idea, I will look up the local paper contact details and give them a shot alright.

Jock04 - I am hoping it doesnt come to that but I am at a loss as to how to proceed if the supposed 'professionals' are doing nothing.


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Sep 2008)

Would a vet be able to give you something to put in some food for the dog that would knock him out for long enough to be caught?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2008)

We phoned a vet and she said that she would definitely not give us a sedative nor would (or should) any other vet in her opinion. The reason being that if the medical history of animal is not known you could kill it if it had a heart murmur or was weakened from lack of food etc.. Plus these things are measured by weight of dog and you would only be guessing his weight.

So vet was no practical help - although did suggest making a lassoo type affair and lassooing dog, which sounds like a good idea but ever tried it? Perhaps if you were a professional cowboy you'd be able to do it, this dog just dodges lassoo - think of trying to lassoo a fox.


----------



## Jock04 (25 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Jock04 - I am hoping it doesnt come to that but I am at a loss as to how to proceed if the supposed 'professionals' are doing nothing.


 

Wish I could've been more informative.  Really.


I was advised to become a pest to the Council till something was done. Sad to say, they ground me down with fobbing off & eventually "sorry, not at their desk right now".
Somehow tricking it up a blind alley seems your best bet. Good luck.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2008)

Tried contacting any of these people for advice:

Paws



[broken link removed]


----------



## truthseeker (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that Sueellen, Dogs in Distress have been extremely helpful and are coming back to me today to try and organise some way of catching the dog. 

I will follow up here and let people know how it pans out.


----------



## Bamhan (26 Sep 2008)

God this is absolutely shocking.

I would have assumed anyone involved in animal welfare would help you.

Please let us know what happens to the dog.

Great bunch of people on this website I would post here you will get good advice.


----------



## Pique318 (26 Sep 2008)

I have to say the dog warden(s) in the area sound more than useless but that doesn't surprise me. 
I have long been against how local councils deal with stray dogs and their approach has often been a point of personal disgust.

I am presumimg you are in Dublin but at times the Donegal SPCA is also referenced by the same acronym.
There are charitable organistations that may be able to help you out with this situation.

One thing that I have make an observation on here is that this dog sounds frightened as opposed to being a ferocious beast.
Unfortunately, this is probably a result of him being previously neglected and there is a high chance he's been abandoned in your area.
This happens all too often.

Initally you said he slept on doorsteps and obviously took food left out for him (he's probably starving!) 
However, perhaps a sudden flurry of people trying to corner him became all too much and in his head, he has now turned to defending himself. 
It's nothing you are doing wrong it just that he is frightened and doesn't want to be cornered...the classic fight or flight.
These could well be symptoms of a dog that has been mistreated.

As a result, it sounds like he has become even more weary of people and is warding of anyone who comes within any distance.
Just out of curiosity has he tried to physically attack anyone or does he run up to them and bark/growl? 
If someone stands their ground with him, will he back off?

I am not an professional in this area by any means!!!! I'm just making some points as someone who has been involved in animal care for a long time.

On the point of sedation, no reputable vet in the country would hand out medication of this type. Why would they?!
You could be using it against a neighbours' pet or against that husband/wife that just pushed you too far! 
Ok I joke on the latter but you get what I mean


----------



## truthseeker (26 Sep 2008)

Bamham - I will definitely let you know what happens.

Pique318 - It is Dublin and we have already called a number of organisations and been told 'we dont catch strays - call the dog warden'.

The dog is frightened of human contact, he will not allow anyone to touch him. He behaves as though he has been beaten - shies away from a raised hand (a hand raised to try pet him).

The bad behaviour is all territorial, outside of my immediate area he is not a bit aggressive, but where he has been fed he is defending his food source.
He also becomes scared/aggressive if you try to corner him.

He has run up and gone for people (barking, growling and making like he is gonna nip the feet) but if they stand their ground he backs off, unfortunately if they act scared he keeps coming - so far he has not managed to nip anyone, but Id be worried if it was a child. He is also dog aggressive in the area he has been fed but apparently outside of that he just hedges away from both people and dogs walking.

I agree about the sedation - but I really cannot see another humane way of catching him if the dog warden wont set a trap of some sort. Otherwise he will have to be cornered - and he will not like that and whoever does it is going to be bitten.

Overall I think the dog is mostly frightened, hungry and because he has been fed in my area thinks its his place and doesnt want strangers threatening his territory.

I can only assume he is being fed elsewhere also as he does not appear every day.

I am disgusted with the dog wardens attitude of 'chase him off so its not your problem'. I am also disgusted with the DSPCAs lack of interest and them calling the dog wardens names and him calling them names doesnt help anything.

Ultimately there is an animal on the streets whose physical condition has been getting worse and worse recently, his behaviour has disimproved, he cannot be disciplined because he cannot be touched so there is an issue of animal welfare and with the territorial behaviour there is an issue of human safety also. And no one who is supposed to help will help.


----------



## tyrekicker (26 Sep 2008)

Poor unwanted dog....

:-(


----------



## Mers1 (26 Sep 2008)

Maybe contact Joe Duffy / Derek Mooney.  This type of nonsensical behaviour from people who are "supposed to care for animals" is abhorrent.  

Just see the attached mission statement that the DSPCA have on the website.  




> The Dublin Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals is a registered charity, established in 1840 to prevent cruelty to animals and is now Ireland's largest animal welfare organisation.
> 
> Cruelty, neglect, accidental injury and sickness to animals continues today - and we are still here dealing with these problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## truthseeker (26 Sep 2008)

The DSPCA will NOT collect an animal unless it is sick or injured, and contained.

They will not deal with strays, despite said stray having a coat in terrible condition and being full of fleas.

It appears that the other organisations I phoned are aware of this, they all just said 'oh yeah, DSPCA wont bother with a stray' when I spoke to them.


----------



## Mers1 (26 Sep 2008)

Its unbelievable so sad.........it really makes me angry.  Do you happen to know anyone who is really good with animals perhaps? Maybe they could try and coax the dog, or even a good vet?  What general area are you in?


----------



## truthseeker (26 Sep 2008)

Have tried the coaxing approach - imagine trying to coax a fox, he is that skittish.

Have tried the Steve Irwin approach - just grab him and take no notice of being bitten - he is too fast to grab.

Have tried a good vet, told us to try lassoo approach, tried it, didnt work.

Have tried to lure him into bin shed but he escaped and wont go back in.

Wont go anywhere he cant get out of.

Have tried makeshift catchpole, put food on one side of loop so he had to put head through loop to get food. He escaped from loop and now wont go near food if catchpole is in sight.

Tried putting food in back of dog carrier, wont go in if anyone near it.

Tried throwing blanket over him, too fast.

Tried distracting him with dog on lead and while he was growling and facing off to dog on lead snuck up behind and tried to catchpole him, too fast for us.

We are not professional dog catchers. We have tried anything a reasonable person could try.
I truly believe at this point only a humane trap that doesnt need intervention by a human to trigger it or a sedative to slow him down is the only way.


----------



## tara83 (26 Sep 2008)

Not sure if it should be recommended but have you tried leaving out a bowl of Guinness - dogs usually love it and it makes them fairly sleepy, like an auld fella after a few pints.  He might be easier to catch then.  I know of dogs who drank it all their lives and they were fine


----------



## Mers1 (26 Sep 2008)

The only other thing that I can think of is to ask your vet if they have a capture cage? A lot of vets do but it may not be big enough?  

I use a vet in Tallaght who has in the past not only offered the cage to catch cats (semi feral where I work) but has also offered to come out if we were having problems catching them.  Let me know and I will PM her details....


----------



## truthseeker (26 Sep 2008)

Mers1 - I dont have a vet myself, it was another neighbours dogs vet we phoned and got the lassoo info off.

If you could PM me the vet in Tallaghts details I could ring up and have a chat about the situation. At this stage a number of shelters will take dog - if we can catch dog!!
He is a small enough fella.

Tara83 - Id be wary of using alcohol in case the dog has an adverse reaction, he is very skinny, I dont want to risk endangering him, if he wandered off after drinking it he could easily wander in front of a car.


----------



## Pique318 (26 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Tara83 - Id be wary of using alcohol in case the dog has an adverse reaction, he is very skinny, I dont want to risk endangering him, if he wandered off after drinking it he could easily wander in front of a car.



DSPCA would probably approve then


----------



## truthseeker (26 Sep 2008)

I phoned the Pet Detective (thought he may have catching devices) and his advice is:
Get the media involved to embarrass the Dog Wardens office into doing something practical.

Im thinking this may be where to go next, but I dont know if that will actually have any practical use, the dog warden is claiming he CANT catch the dog.


----------



## micamaca (30 Sep 2008)

Pique318 said:


> DSPCA would probably approve then



Could people stop giving out about the DSPCA and other organisations who do their best to help injured and ill-treated animals of all shapes and sizes and receive little or no funding from Government to help them.  I know, as a member I get their Annual Report sent to me by elecronic post each year.  If you had any idea how much good work they do each and every day, including Christmas, caring for so many different types of animals, you might not be so quick to point the finger.  The Dog Warden has a job to do, he is not doing it.  Charitable organisations are not responsible for the jobs of the local authorities.  They do their best but they are not responsible.  Point your anger in the right direction and stop running down a very hard working organisation of dedicated people like the DSPCA.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2008)

micamaca said:


> Could people stop giving out about the DSPCA and other organisations who do their best to help injured and ill-treated animals of all shapes and sizes and receive little or no funding from Government to help them. I know, as a member I get their Annual Report sent to me by elecronic post each year. If you had any idea how much good work they do each and every day, including Christmas, caring for so many different types of animals, you might not be so quick to point the finger. The Dog Warden has a job to do, he is not doing it. Charitable organisations are not responsible for the jobs of the local authorities. They do their best but they are not responsible. Point your anger in the right direction and stop running down a very hard working organisation of dedicated people like the DSPCA.


 
I agree they do good work, but the criteria for accepting a dog seems dubious to me, they told me a limp wasnt enough, and that a badly matted coat and fleas wasnt enough. Im not sure how injured an animal has to be to get attention. We have been reporting a skinny stray whose condition has been worsening for weeks now - they are not interested.


----------



## micamaca (30 Sep 2008)

Well to be honest I'm guessing they have to draw the line.  Your local politician agrees it is the Dog Warden's job.  If charities did every job that the local authorities are supposed to do, then they would not be able to survive.  It would be very handy for the local authorities to sit back and let every stray dog get into such a state that the charities have to take them in instead.  Which is what they are doing in this instance, wouldn't you agree?

Yes, it is awful for the dog.  And it must be awful for you all, trying to get in and out of your homes safely.  I would hate that. But well I still feel you're getting annoyed at the wrong people.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2008)

micamaca said:


> Well to be honest I'm guessing they have to draw the line. Your local politician agrees it is the Dog Warden's job. If charities did every job that the local authorities are supposed to do, then they would not be able to survive. It would be very handy for the local authorities to sit back and let every stray dog get into such a state that the charities have to take them in instead. Which is what they are doing in this instance, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Yes, it is awful for the dog. And it must be awful for you all, trying to get in and out of your homes safely. I would hate that. But well I still feel you're getting annoyed at the wrong people.


 
The point of this thread is that the dog warden is not ddoing his job. It is an aside that I personally find it appalling that none of the animal welfare societies are interested in an animal who is clearly in bad condition.


----------



## Mers1 (30 Sep 2008)

I am in total agreement with Truthseeker, it is a shocking state of affairs that none of the animal welfare homes are interested in this dog.  

I am very much aware that they cannot respond to every call that they receive, but when a memeber of the public has actively sought help for this animal whose health/welfare has deteriorated in the last few days and nothing has been done its a disgrace.  As for the dog warden who cant catch the dog! Why is he doing this job then, surely they are trained in how to deal with sick/scared/dangerous animals.  I think laziness is coming into play here.  

Name and shame - go public this has gone on for long enough!!


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2008)

Mers1 - the local TD who has been helpful has agreed with me that if no resolve by tomorrow to go to local paper with his backing and try to embarrass council into doing something. If it goes to print I will happily name all involved.

The situation is worsening, last night a neighbour walked their dog and was followed, barked at, growled at and run at for a full 40 minutes, plus the dog chased a number of other people who were out walking barking at them.

I have heard nothing but barking all weekend and monday and watched him making runs at people.

The dog warden phoned me again this morning after I made yet another 2 days of calls to his office and again fobbed me off with the 'i cant catch him' - today he tried to claim that he had invested a whole 1.5 hours following the dog last thursday. I pointed out to him that he had already told me a sedative would take 2 hours to work (which was why he said he wouldnt use one cos itd mean he had to hang around), so surely it would be more time efficient to get a sedative? This time he claimed he would have to fill out paperwork to get one so that wasnt an option!!!!??!!

I received a letter from our local TD telling me that he had spoken directly to dog warden last week and asked him to remove dog immediately - and dog remains.


----------



## Pique318 (30 Sep 2008)

sooo....bottom line, the Dog Warden is a waste of space and shouldn't get funding as he won't catch the dog and the dog will only survive a matter of days before he's put down (more than likely). DSPCA say it ain't their problem as they haven't sufficient funding to cope with anything but the worst cases.

Quelle probleme ? Sack the Wardens and give the funding to the charities ?

Oh well then we're stuck with the small problem of charities like these (not specifically DSPCA) having vets on the board, and being awarded the contract for looking after these animals without question....chewing up the budgets and basically having themselves a nice little cash cow. 

Being part of a charity and benefetting from it like this is unacceptable imo. It does happen too by the way. Not sure of it's legality tho. Morally questionable however.


----------



## micamaca (30 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> The point of this thread is that the dog warden is not ddoing his job. It is an aside that I personally find it appalling that none of the animal welfare societies are interested in an animal who is clearly in bad condition.



I see your point.  I suppose we'd have to spend a few weeks manning the phones at charities like the DSPCA before we could really decide how appalling it is.  

Maybe you are in the right in this case.  But personally I feel if they could handle it, they would.  But perhaps I am biased.  

I am very sorry that you and your neighbourhood are experiencing such awful problems and fearing for your safety.  I hope you have more success very soon.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2008)

micamaca said:


> I see your point. I suppose we'd have to spend a few weeks manning the phones at charities like the DSPCA before we could really decide how appalling it is.
> 
> Maybe you are in the right in this case. But personally I feel if they could handle it, they would. But perhaps I am biased.
> 
> I am very sorry that you and your neighbourhood are experiencing such awful problems and fearing for your safety. I hope you have more success very soon.


 
Thanks micamaca - its obviously just very frustrating for me that no one is sorting this issue out and pushing responsiblity back and forth. Ultimately I do believe this is job for dog warden. He was last port of call as people involved wanted to see animal rescued as opposed to sent to pound and maybe put down after 5 days.

However we have not been able to get anyone to take him on so dog warden is only option left. And now we find he is not in fact sorting it out and has a myriad of excuses about not being able to catch dog despite numerous calls from residents.


----------



## Bamhan (1 Oct 2008)

It would be much better for the animal to be put to sleep than to remain at large, ill, hungry and neglected.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Oct 2008)

Well its no life for a dog.

Actually this guy is possibly a purebred (no expert but looks pure or very close to pure to me), he is probably chipped, so no matter where he ends up, shelter or pound, they will check for a chip and hopefully get reunited with his owners.


----------



## susie1 (1 Oct 2008)

have you tried looking in the lost animals section of any of the papers or shelters.  you might have better look finding the owners yourself.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Oct 2008)

susie1 said:


> have you tried looking in the lost animals section of any of the papers or shelters. you might have better look finding the owners yourself.


 
Yes I have. I contacted a person on a website that had a lost dog pic up who was very similiar - but no luck.


----------



## micamaca (2 Oct 2008)

Sorry to hear you are no further from having the problem of the dog resolved.  Perhaps you should try posting here and see if anyone can offer you any other advice or help...

[broken link removed]    You will need to register first to post.  It is awful for you all and the poor mutt too.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Oct 2008)

Well, I promised Id give an update on this:

After a particularly loud and prolonged barking, chasing, growling session one evening a number of neighbours came together and decided to take matters into our own hands.

We managed to contact someone who had a capture cage that they were willing to lend us.
We also contacted a vet for advice on sedation.

We all agreed that when the weekend came and we were all off work we'd make a serious effort to catch the dog somehow and take him to a shelter.

We have not seen him since.
He was last sighted in the area 9 days ago. Previously he never disappeared for more than a day or two at a time. He has not appeared on the Dog Wardens 'stray dogs picked up' page of the website.

No one knows what became of him.


----------



## micamaca (10 Oct 2008)

Well I hope he doesn't come back again to haunt you.  A bit unsatisfactory, I'm sure you'd like to be sure he won't be coming back again.  Horrifying, not to be able to leave your own homes in safety. But fingers crossed for you that the dog will stay away.  Maybe the dog warden didn't bother his barney to put a photo up, since no-one was looking for him the whole time this was going on.


----------



## liaconn (11 Oct 2008)

If its the same dog that I'm thinking of, he was wandering around Hunterswood yesterday morning. A really thin, greyhoundy looking dog dappled black and white?


----------



## truthseeker (13 Oct 2008)

liaconn said:


> If its the same dog that I'm thinking of, he was wandering around Hunterswood yesterday morning. A really thin, greyhoundy looking dog dappled black and white?


 
hiya liaconn, no thats not him, thats another stray that is living in the fields opposite Dalriada, numerous attempts have been made to catch him over the past 2 years to no avail, he wont come near people. People have even camped out overnight in the fields trying to catch him. The dog warden was informed about him 2 years ago and has failed to catch him.
I have not heard anything bad about that dog, he doesnt seem to go near people or other dogs. 
Our missing stray was a soft coat wheaten terrier type and he was dog aggressive and territorial, the lurcher you saw seems to be neither.


----------



## liaconn (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that, Truthseeker. I had always got the impression he was terrified of people but was afraid I was wrong and, as I'm nervous around dogs anyway, I wanted to be sure he wasn't dangerous. I really hope the problem with the other dog is sorted.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Oct 2008)

liaconn said:


> Thanks for that, Truthseeker. I had always got the impression he was terrified of people but was afraid I was wrong and, as I'm nervous around dogs anyway, I wanted to be sure he wasn't dangerous. I really hope the problem with the other dog is sorted.



He is nothing to be afraid of, if you consider people have actually camped out trying to catch him and still werent able to get near enough - he may hang around people (at a distance) hoping someone will throw a bit of grub but thats about it. 

The other dog is gone, he has not been seen in over 2 weeks now - dont know what became of him.


----------

